# nemesis elite scews



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

the nemesis elite on newegg it says that it is screwless and like i won't need screws for installing drives but will i need screws for when putting the motherboard? and what about the psu?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146030


----------

